# My Aluminum And Birch Ply



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I cut out a couple of boardcuts of my design before trying the aluminum.

This one is 1/4" 6061 Aluminum, 1/4" Baltic Birch stained with Minwax Red Oak Stain, then coated with wax, pinned with 3/16" Aluminum tube.

I wasn't patient enough to sand the aluminum to a bright polish, so I decided to leave it with a brushed satin look.

I have tried multiple band and tube types since I got into slingshots earlier this year. Flats are just too noisy for my taste and Theratube doesn't have an enough quick change method. I know that there are some easy methods, but nothing beats out being able to slip chinese tubes on and off.

Currently I have been using 1842 tubing. The number 1 ammo I use is marbles.

I designed this to shoot horizontally and it does shoot pretty nice.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, that is some nice work Bud. Really good job! Flatband


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

that is really awesome!! Great work!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful. Nice job!

-f00bs


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks great! enjoy.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

great looking fork there buddy! very nice. can't wait to see more from ya


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Real nice one!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great man! yeah, i also prefer the looped tubes for quick changing - makes life just a tad easier


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow ! that is amazing , love it.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

wow ! dude that is awesome !!!!!!
sorta reminds me of a sps in some ways !!
i think you did the right thing leaving the ally unpolished , it looks da bomb !!!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that looks really good even if you did not spend all the time that you could have on the metal, something to be proud of.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You will never have to make another slingshot, that's for sure. Great job!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thank You for all of the great comments.



Danny0663 said:


> You will never have to make another slingshot, that's for sure. Great job!


Other than I have starting getting my wife to participate with me. She now wants me to make one that is a little slimmer for her hand. Guess it will be back to the drill press, sander, and dremel.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Parnell, did you use a router on those edges? Great job..
Kip


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy...., that is fantastic work







!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a sweet looking shooter!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thank You for the comments. If it wasn't for such a forum of great people and awesome work, I never would have been inspired to try my hand.



Kipken said:


> Hey Parnell, did you use a router on those edges? Great job..
> Kip


I didn't use a router on this one. I need to buy a table or make one for the router I have. Last time I tried on a SS. I didn't keep the work level and made a few gouges. On this one I used 60 grit sandpaper to shape the rounded edges. Then I followed on through to 400 grit.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats a really nice peice of work .


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> You will never have to make another slingshot, that's for sure. Great job!


well said ...............


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

If you use a trim router and make a new plywood router base, lower the bit a very, very little. It worked for me, very well, just enough to keep the router from tipping


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice ....super nice!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I love these aluminum/wood combinations. Looks sleek and sturdy. Great work.


----------



## Austin1949 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ill buy that off you


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks great mate well done!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

adarondack kyle said:


> Ill buy that off you


Thanks for the offer, but this is one that I will be holding onto. With the tools I have, it takes some time from start to finish.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Speechless!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

This is truly a work of art, im trying to get my hands on some aluminum, i hope i can cut it on my scroll saw


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

adarondack kyle said:


> This is truly a work of art, im trying to get my hands on some aluminum, i hope i can cut it on my scroll saw


I found my aluminum on ebay. I got a 1/4"x6'x12" piece for less then $15. I know that a lot of the metal suppliers online charge that much just for shipping.

I used the drill out method to get mine done. I did use a coping saw to cut out the connected pieces. The coping saw cut through the metal quite easily. I was using 15tpi stanley blades that I picked up from the hardware store. I would imagine that a scroll saw should work just fine for how easily the coping saw cut the little I used it for.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice, thanks dude. Ya, coping saws are an invaluable hand tool.


----------

